# Need an LED 42", smart tv + 3D + @Dto3D converter for around 55k



## shawn301287 (Nov 2, 2012)

Looking out to buy an LED around 42"tv this diwali.
checked out some stores and liked Videocon VJF42PA-XS. gettin it for 55k
Smart tv, 3D, 2Dto3D converter, Built in setop box, 3D gogs without battery and charging, 4 GOGS included. WiFi dongle included.
How good is this one?
in terms of picture quality and reliability, how good is videocon?
Please give me reviews on the model i've concluded on and if any models or suggestions to make my conclusion. flexible brandwise...


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't think that Videocon can be really reliable.. I suggest to look for LG, Sony, Panasonic, or Samsung.. 
And,and, and..! U wont get 42" + Smart TV +3D at price below 75k or so... 
Hope this helps..


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 4, 2012)

I am also looking for a 3D TV to buy soon so in case if you come across any good models, Please do let me know..


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Nov 4, 2012)

Samsung EH6030 (for a budget oriented purchase)

Lg LM6410 (for its passive 3D)

Sony HX750 (best 2D PQ, 3D also passable)


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 5, 2012)

Vaibhav20 said:


> Samsung EH6030 (for a budget oriented purchase)
> 
> Lg LM6410 (for its passive 3D)
> 
> Sony HX750 (best 2D PQ, 3D also passable)



Got a demo of LM6400 today at a LG shoppe and I think it's pretty good.
What's ur take?


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 5, 2012)

Videocon is crap, have a look at the LG 3D TVs


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Got a demo of LM6400 today at a LG shoppe and I think it's pretty good.
> What's ur take?



Even i was a bit partial towards LM6410 and LM6400 while comparing with a samsung. Then sony came in and i was amazed to see its PQ and its 3D is also good and atleast didn't give me a headache..You may see my previous posts i myself was going to buy 6400 but after seeing HX750 i now own it coz 2D Pq matters to me more though its 3D is also passable rather great...Still if you are religiously inclined towards a passive 3D set then LM6400 and 6410 are a great deal for 3D beginners. Go for 6410 it has in built wifi rest the same specs..


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Nov 5, 2012)

Would like to add that 2012 series of active 3D sets have really improved. You should have a look at sony hx750


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 5, 2012)

LG WRman Sherlock here!

Do you have a particular budget for a new TV suggestions?  We could throw suggestions at you all day, but perhaps we can throw you some suggestions that you'll more likely try to catch if we had a budget to work with!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 5, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> LG WRman Sherlock here!
> 
> Do you have a particular budget for a new TV suggestions?  We could throw suggestions at you all day, but perhaps we can throw you some suggestions that you'll more likely try to catch if we had a budget to work with!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



 Sherlock, the budget is visible the is the title of this thread, man! \(•_•)/
Its 55k..


----------



## Minion (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Need an LED 42&quot;, smart tv + 3D + @Dto3D converter for around 55k*



shawn301287 said:


> Looking out to buy an LED around 42"tv this diwali.
> checked out some stores and liked Videocon VJF42PA-XS. gettin it for 55k
> Smart tv, 3D, 2Dto3D converter, Built in setop box, 3D gogs without battery and charging, 4 GOGS included. WiFi dongle included.
> How good is this one?
> ...



For your budget why don't you go for Panasonic plasma.
Take a look at Panasonic TH-P42XT50D
LINK
*www.flipkart.com/panasonic-th-p42x...FGJB&ref=1668e358-6292-4a57-8d15-7d1612954c0b


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 14, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Sherlock, the budget is visible the is the title of this thread, man! \(•_•)/
> Its 55k..



Err, I meant... um... maximum budget!  Yea, that's what I meant.  I wanted to know the maximum amount that he is willing to spend.

Whew.  /saveface

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 14, 2012)

If you want a good 40" or above 3D TV then the budget is quite less.
Otherwise if you want a cheap and good then have a look at Samsung 40EH6030, not very good though but good for you in the budget you have mentioned.


----------

